# The Scared Snail



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

So one of my black nirite snails wouldnt come out of shell after ive cleaned my bettas tank. Same thing happened to another snail like a month ago. He ended up dying. Idk what wrong with him and i hope he doesnt die. He falls from the glass of the tank a lot and i pick him up to get him right side up then he'll go on his day like nothing happened. Strange but anyone know how to help this?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have enough algae to feed your Nerite? The Number 1 cause of death in Nerites is starvation; this is because they will only eat natural algae. They do not eat wafers or vegetables; they may skate over them which some misconstrue as eating.

If there isn't enough algae then you can cultivate by placing rocks or driftwood in a bowl of water in a sunny window. Within a few days to a week you will see algae. Swap rocks or driftwood as algae is eaten.

BTW, snails fall off the glass at least once a day. Mine have always righted themselves.


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

well the tank was flooded with algea before i cleaned it there is still some left so hopefuly he can get out of his shell and get it


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What kind of algae? Not all algae eaters eat all algae.


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

brown algae hes been eating all his life


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Minecreeps7 said:


> brown algae hes been eating all his life


How long have you had him? From what I know they only live around 2 year.


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

sense march 14, 2017


----------

